# #6 pick



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

What does Demps do with it?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Hope Otto Porter is still on the board, I suppose. Other than that, Zeller or Muhammad would both make some sense.


----------

